

Tony blair webmail hacked - mrmang
http://pastebin.com/mn6Dhgcd

======
fastfinner
Thanks for posting, but I don't understand something. Are these... important
people? I've searched for a few president names and none seem to appear. I've
also searched a few names on the list and couldn't really understand who they
are.

